#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Anal Bleaching

## dirtydog

There is a saying in Thailand which is considered I believe a slight childish insult, that is *Toot Dum*, which translates as *black bum*, now we all know the Thais love affair with whitening creams, if the label has the word *whitening* in it it will sell by the truckload.

I can see the Thai tv advertising campaigns, a beautiful pale skinned Thai lady, maybe putting the dirty laundry into the washing machine, as she bends over her pale skinned children jokingly call her *toot dum*, miracualously as she stands up she has a tube of Mistines all new anal bleaching cream in her hand, and explains to the tv audience how she uses anal bleaching cream, its gonna be a winner in Thailand, your Thai wives will want gallons of the stuff.

Lets have a look at what the web has to say on anal bleaching, first up a few tips and tricks, thankfully we use bum guns in Thailand.


*Maintenance:* 								If you are in the process or have completed bleaching your anal area there are just a few things to remember to keep your backside looking young. There is nothing to it really.
 								1.  Eat a diet high in fiber.  This will result in firmer stool which should stain the area less.
 								2. Use a moist wipe after bowel movements. When wiping, try to clean just inside the anus as well as the outside. This should result in less staining as well. 
 								3.  Avoid dark, staining foods such as colas, coffee, red wine, grape juice.


Anal Bleaching Maintenance Techniques


_A few tips on keeping the brown eye a bit pinker._




*Anal Bleach Really Works*

   The first thing you need to know about *anal bleaching* and *vaginal bleaching* is that it is safe and it works! Anal bleaching is a growing trend that seems to be getting more and more popular as the days pass. The first to use these products were adult movie stars, dancers, and models with darker pigmentation in the anal and vaginal region.

  Featured on _E! Network's program Dr. 90210_, a recent episode showed adult video star Tabitha Stevens having the anal bleaching treatment done. _Howard Stern_ also recently spoke to a salon owner on his show who offers a bleach service. The demand for the product started to grow even more when salons that offered brazilian waxing realized some clients were embarassed by their dark skin once their hair was removed. Because of this, it is now being done in salons everywhere and it has become an accepted practice in the general community for those who are embarassed by their darker skin around the genitals. Some people are still too shy or embarassed to go to a salon. This is why Lakshma has developed a safe and affordable solution.


Anal Bleaching Cream - Buy at AnalBleaching.net


It seems to be the in thing with all the movie stars.

----------


## daveboy

Not for me.

----------


## buriramboy

I thought it was only porn stars who did it.

----------


## Boon Mee

Pretty fucking gross...

----------


## Butterfly

porn stars do it and it does look good,

----------


## chassamui

Didn't nawty do one of his self help threads on this a while back?

----------


## blackgang

Bunch of Racist bastards, just wait til Panda and Antsy get done with ya.

----------


## Butterfly

is this a public poll ?  :Razz:

----------


## crippen

No, it's a pubic poll. ::spin::

----------


## mordred

When they say tood dum do they mean the actual anus or those dark areas you sometimes see where they sit?  Does tood dum mean someone who sits on their ass all day causing these areas?

----------


## dirtydog

^ Who knows and who cares, me and noodles are going to be rich once we start selling our anal bleaching franchises in Thailand, Bangkok, Pattaya, Chiang Mai, Phuket, Koh Samui, beauty salons all over Thailand will be begging for our products and Noodles will be earning a fortune on teaching them how to use our special anal bleaching products, even Mr Earl and butterfly have shown quite a lot of interest, albeit so far only on Mr Noodles giving them personal tuition on using these making it pink products  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I shall have a look for a color chart tonight to help people understand the nastiness of their dark colored anus,  I shall also probably have a look at my own anus, I think a 20 point color chart would be enough, ie starfish pink to nasty rusty crusty brown, we could also probably do estimates of how many bottles of anal bleaching cream you would need to attain starfish pink from your present state.

----------


## Gipsy

What's wrong with the good old 'chocolate starfish'?

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

This is just plain sick...No toffee option  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Fuzzy Bob, there is nothing wrong about being a abit shy about your anal bleaching activities, of course to help you over this shyness we shall be sending all your personal details to every member as a person that recommends anal bleaching  :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

I'm just curious who the 2 sick fucks are that voted 'Yes I anal bleach often'...  ::chitown::

----------


## crippen

No photo's again

----------


## slackula

> I'm just curious who the 2 sick fucks are that voted 'Yes I anal bleach often'...


Why would you want to know? Everytime you read a post by them you'd be thinking about their bleached assholes!

----------


## daveboy

Its got to sting a bit surely.

----------


## DrAndy

> Its got to sting a bit surely.


 
part of the charm

----------


## Fondles

> Its got to sting a bit surely.


Maybe use Ajax instead.

----------


## Propagator

Just found this photo of Noodles and DD practicing their techniques, reckon it will take a fair few bottles to bleach that area

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> I'm just curious who the 2 sick fucks are that voted 'Yes I anal bleach often'...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to know? Everytime you read a post by them you'd be thinking about their bleached assholes!


Exactly...  :Smile: 

And to know enough to never shake their hand...

----------


## daveboy

> Originally Posted by daveboy
> 
> 
> Its got to sting a bit surely.
> 
> 
> Maybe use Ajax instead.


No thats anal scouring a totaly different treatment.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This would be a great thread for the weekly email, just a shame that "anal bleaching" would destine the email to the spam box.

----------


## withnallstoke

I have in mind a specially angled mirror which allows the user to peer at their own bottom without the embarrasing need for a second opinion. Free with each mirror purchased is a rubber thumb for the internal application of the bleaching product (surplus stock from a failed business enterprise).

----------


## Gerbil

^ webcams are good for looking at your own arse. Uhmmmmm, so I've heard anyway.....

----------


## withnallstoke

> webcams are good for looking at your own arse


If one sat on a webcam coated in anal bleacher it would save having to wash ones hands. Maybe thats why some folk look blurred on their webcams.

----------


## Nawty

I assume it is DIY ?

Wondering if it sends the hairs white also, as that would juts look funny then..

----------


## kingwilly

salons in indo regularly do this thing.

I think DD has just found a cheaper version of it for DIY

----------


## kingwilly

> Wondering if it sends the hairs white also, as that would juts look funny then..


wax or pluck them.

please.

----------


## Nawty

So....could add plucking anal hairs to this thread then !!

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...ood-times.html (good times.....)

----------


## mikem

Last week while getting an oil massage the girl said I had a beautiful toot.
Maybe being in the ocean all day has cleaned me up.

----------


## Nawty

yes....i hear ky has some whitening cream agent in it...

----------


## barbaro

Is this product available on Amway?

I could sell this door to door.

 :Saeek:

----------


## biggrtiggr

Bit painful on the old asteroids :mid:

----------


## Nawty

I have been trying to get rid of a few decades of stained ring from all those years of dragging shit over ya crack with scratchy paper.....with bleach.

Seems to be working ok for me and 7 years now of a 'no paper zone'.....and it is looking somewhat nicer......anyone wanna see ?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

...and we wonder why aliens don't just stop by and say _'hello!'._

----------


## Rascal

Are you fucking kidding me, is this a joke or a fag game?

----------


## Rascal

OK this is to much.

----------


## Rascal

Gerbil man, you are the TD expert! :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Of course the real problem starts if you like coffee enemas, how do you strike a balance between the pinkness you achieve through anal bleaching to the staining caused by coffee enemas, one of lifes unanswered questions I believe.

But, maybe I have found the people to ask, here is something from Chiang Mai detox center, seems a bargain at only 800baht.

*Coffee Enema

*                     Coffee enemas are a wonderful way to stimulates the liver and cleanse the rectum. Freshly made organic coffee is allowed to cool to body temperature before being poured into an enema bag. Using the gentle force of gravity the coffee finds its way into the rectum and colon and is held there for 30 minutes.


                     Coffee enemas detoxify the liver, stimulating both liver and gallbladder to remove toxins, open bile ducts, increase peristaltic action, and produce enzyme activity for healthy red blood cell formation and oxygen uptake.  The coffee enema is a retention enema.  Depending on your experience with enemas, you may prefer to have a water enema before-hand to help with retaining the coffee. 



                     Caffeine, theophylline and theobromine, combine to stimulate the relaxation of smooth muscles causing dilatation of blood vessels and bile ducts. The effects of having a coffee enema are not the same as drinking coffee. The veins of the anus are very close to the surface of the tissue. The caffeine is therefore absorbed more quickly (and in higher concentration) than it is in when coffee is drunk.


                     To avoid over stimulation at night, it is best not to take coffee enemas in the evening, the best time being the morning or early afternoon.

Coffee Enema

And a nice video about coffee enemas.

----------


## crippen

Prefer my coffee with two sugars.  Is this ok?

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

How about iced coffee?

----------


## blackgang

Creamora is supposed to neutralize the acid in coffee, so should you use it in the coffee you are going to ram up your ass or should it be only used in coffee that you will drink.

----------


## dirtydog

But sticking a pint of freshly roasted suzuki coffee up your anus is going to cause staining, so how does a coffee enema man deal with that on his quest for a pink bleached anus?

----------


## blackgang

> man deal with that on his quest for a pink bleached anus


Use more Creamora in it..

----------


## Nawty

Wondered what that locked door at starbucks was for...

----------


## Joe 90

> Just found this photo of Noodles and DD practicing their techniques, reckon it will take a fair few bottles to bleach that area


A couple of Benny Hills of the Italian Job...

"I like them big!" :smiley laughing: 

So anyone partaking in a bit of the undercarriage grooming recently?

----------


## Backspin

> salons in indo regularly do this thing.


Seems like Willy is the expert. Even asked his local salon

----------


## Cujo

Why the fuck would anyone have their asshole bleached?

----------


## Backspin

> Why the fuck would anyone have their asshole bleached?



its just for strippers and pornstars i thought. So when the camera is close up

----------


## panama hat

> Why the fuck would anyone have their asshole bleached?


Location, location, location.


Chitty . . . a 13-year old thread . . .  :Sad:  . . . shows the quality we used to have, say the whiners.

----------


## tomcat

> Why the fuck would anyone have their asshole bleached?


...akin to eyebrow plucking and butt lifts: presents a more inviting picture...

----------


## Cujo

> ...akin to eyebrow plucking and butt lifts: presents a more inviting picture...


Well just dont look directly at it FFS.
It's not called a chocolate starfish for nothing.

----------


## Switch

> Seems like Willy is the expert. Even asked his local salon


The Indonesian massage salons vary from top end, fully uniformed beauty treatments, to low end shorts and t shirt girls.
The former will not entertain any naughty massage practices. The latter might offer happy endings, or not.

The major difference between Thai and Indo is the range of treatments available. Indonesian salons seem to have a bigger list of options, up to and including waxing.
Back, sack and crack sir?

----------


## tomcat

> Well just dont look directly at it FFS.


...so, fear of turning to stone then...

----------

